# Mod - portafilter



## shiggy (Nov 14, 2016)

recently taken possession of a RS V5.

i dont like the portafilter handle. could it be changed for another brand?

say La Marzocco who have 'pretty' 58mm portafilter handles.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

does it unscrew ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

looks like a nut holding it on at one end with a square wedge in the other - tricky to make one but not impossible.


----------



## shiggy (Nov 14, 2016)

may just buy a different portafilter and give it a go.


----------

